
Has Kepler Discovered an Alien Megastructure? - edward
http://news.discovery.com/space/alien-life-exoplanets/has-kepler-discovered-an-alien-megastructure-151014.htm
======
gus_massa
Previous discussion (other URL):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10386214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10386214)
(170 points, 2 days ago, 79 comments)

I'll quote a comment of yk about the article in The Atlantic, but it looks
relevant here too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10386919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10386919)

> _.[http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.03622](http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.03622) ._

> _The paper. Basically Kepler, or to be more precise the Planet Hunter
> crowdsourcing effort, found a star with a rather strange light curve and the
> Atlantic jumped the gun and babbels of aliens._

